# Lion's first dental next week



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

On Monday the 18th Lion is having his first dental cleaning. Even with Petzlife and brushing, he still has build up. I am nervous for him! He is getting pre-op blood work of course, and I know the Dr. and techs personally since I work there, so I know they will take care of my boy . Even so, I am still worried. Everyone cross your fingers for him!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck Lion! I'm sure he'll be fine and wake up with pearly whites.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm sure he'll be fine - they'll take extra good care of him since he's yours. I'll be thinking of you both just the same though and sending good thoughts xox


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico had it done last year, he had some retained baby teeth. It was really easy and I was surprised at how well it all went. Lion should be good. Let us know when you get him back home fromt he dental.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Missy he'll be ok, I can still relate to the worry though.
You are fortunate to know the Doc & techs so well, I'm sure
that helps give you a little peace of mind. Your sweet handsome 
boy will be in my thoughts on the 18th. How old is Lion now?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Aww Missy he'll be ok, I can still relate to the worry though.
> You are fortunate to know the Doc & techs so well, I'm sure
> that helps give you a little peace of mind. Your sweet handsome
> boy will be in my thoughts on the 18th. How old is Lion now?


He is 2 1/2 now


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

Goodluck, I am sure he will do great!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just an update- Lion did great! His teeth are sparkling white now. He had mild calculus and early stage 1 dental disease, which is pretty mild. He woke up and recovered just fine.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome news!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am glad everything went well!


----------

